

Ask HN: Is there a YC 3-month road map for companies? - danvoell

I know there are companies and startup teams of different sizes and different stages that enter YC but if you are entering the program and starting from scratch are there any milestones that you should be achieving at certain stages that relate to product and customer development?
======
pg
This is somewhat answered here

<http://ycombinator.com/atyc.html>

in the section called "Office Hours."

But basically the answer is no. Each company should go as fast as it can, but
how fast you can reach a milestone like e.g. getting a beta in the hands of
users depends on what you're building and when you started. Some startups can
have a beta in the hands of users within a week, while others might take a
year.

To paraphrase Einstein, a startup should launch as soon as possible, but no
sooner.

~~~
danvoell
Thanks Paul!

